# Breeding



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

How Old AND how Big do reds have to be in order to breed? And what are some of the first symptomes that you would see showing a breading pair. Is it possible if you only have 3 in a 55g for them to breed(saying you have mates out of the 3)? Thanks.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

How Old AND how Big do reds have to be in order to breed?

Basically the fish would have to be over 5.5" or 6" at least. But the norm would be fish more than 6" 7".

And what are some of the first symptomes that you would see showing a breading pair.

The signs thast you would be looking for to notice that your P's are close to breeding time would be the drastic change in colour. they would significantly darken and alomost become black. they would also pair off and find a spot in the tank that they will guard. Circular motions around the spot is also a sighn. If yours is a planted tank then they would start to break the plants off as well.

Is it possible if you only have 3 in a 55g for them to breed(saying you have mates out of the 3)? Wel this is a little unlikely as the chances of you finding a pair out of three are a little remote. It is advisable to have a few more fish. Usually you would need a much larger tank for them to breed. But it has taken place in a 55G before.

All necessary info on the subject has already been published and you should have a read. If any info is not clear please ask.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

^^^^







. I would like to add that they should be around a year and a half old. Give or take a few months though.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

blow a nest in the gravel


----------

